# 2007 polaris 700 x2



## polaris700 (Dec 10, 2010)

hows it going everyone , great site you fella's have here. i've just got into 4 wheelers and have got my self a 07 sportsman 700 x2. just wanted to know what the best exhaust to put on it is, and what is the best way to go about putting some snorkels on it ?. also if theres anything else i should look out for as in problems and stuff.

cheers, cal.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome and I am sure you can find some good info on here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as exhaust, they all are gonna sound funny on the single cylinder polaris'.... like a pissed off weed-eater. lol. 

Big Gun, Muzzy, AAEN, HMF, all are good pipes.


----------

